# gnome won't start



## veltman (Nov 26, 2012)

I installed FreeBSD-9.0-amd64-dvd1.iso, including every package on the DVD, which includes GNOME and FIREFOX, but when I start FreeBSD and login, all I get is a command line starting with #.  Why doesn't the GUI open?


----------



## Markand (Nov 26, 2012)

Installing software will not do everything for you. You need to tell to FreeBSD to start GNOME.

Add the following to your /etc/rc.conf


```
dbus_enable="YES"
hald_enable="YES"
gnome_enable="YES"
gdm_enable="YES"
```

And you need the following for GDM in your /etc/fstab


```
proc			/proc		procfs	rw	0	0
```

There is other step to configure to have auto mouting working and much more described here : FreeBSD's GNOME FAQ


----------



## contraversy (Nov 27, 2012)

I have never setup GNOME in BSD, but I have with xfce4/fluxbox, there are a lot of YouTube Videos that walk you through it! Go here and skip the installation part! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zEoGlxiHprM


----------



## Beeblebrox (Nov 28, 2012)

Unlike windows, when you install something in FreeBSD, it is entirely up to you whether and when that <something> should start. All of those somethings you want started at system boot must be placed in /etc/rc.conf, while kernel-related somethings must be placed in /boot/loader.conf.

To start gnome, you must first start gdm (gnome display manager). So as Markand has stated you need to enable gdm in rc.conf.

```
gnome_enable="YES"
```
Is not necessary but will start up more gnome-related services. If you want to start gnome by hand (non-automatic) from the command line, it goes:
`# service dbus onestart`
`# service gdm onestart`
You also just might want to install /x11/slim and use it instead of gdm - very nice and flexible GUI login manager. Then rc.conf would be:

```
dbus_enable="YES"
hald_enable="YES"
slim_enable="YES"
```


----------



## veltman (Nov 29, 2012)

Thanks, but this is confusing.  When I enter gnome_enable="YES", it states "Command not found". When I entered /etc/rc.conf, it states "Permission denied", and I was logged in as root.  When I entered /usr/local/etc/rc.d/dbus start, it stated "Cannot 'start' dbus.  Set dbus-enable to YES in /etc/rc.conf or use 'onestart' instead of 'start'".  So I entered /usr/local/etc/rc.d/dbus onestart, it stated "Starting dbus."  Then I entered /usr/local/etc/rc.d/gdm onestart, and it started gdm.  Then I entered /usr/local/etc/rc.d/hald onestart, then a GUI opened with a login prompt, so I logged in as user, then gnome started, but the maximum resolution is 800 x 600, and 60Hz.  I can't find a video driver for my PCI interface EVGA nVidia Geforce 6200 card.  So, in BIOS setup I chose the onboard video card, then the system lost video sync "NO SYNC", so I had to short the CMOS because I had no video even when I plugged in my Windows 2000 HDD.  How do I get 1024 x 768 resolution on FreeBSD?  I'm also not able to receive email in Evolution, even though it seems to be configured and sends email.  When I opened GNOME WEB BROWSER/YOU TUBE, I received good motion picture and audio.  I like Windows 2000, but some websites cause my PC to shut down and restart for a "bug dump" because of incompatibility.


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 29, 2012)

First, take a deep breath.

Second, realize that cramming all sorts of problems into one thread titled "gnome won't start" will not get good results.  Splitting those separate questions out into appropriately-titled threads will get better results, and also cut down on the wall-of-text problem.  If a question is long, use paragraphs and whitespace.

Finally, please read http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=8816 about the use of tags to make your posts easier to read.


----------



## veltman (Dec 3, 2012)

How do I put gnome_enable="YES" into /etc/rc.conf so that gnome will start at system boot?  Please inform me exactly how I should type the command.  When I restarted my PC, gnome wouldn't start, so I entered /usr/local/etc/rc.d/dbus onestart, then, avahi, hald, and gdm, then gnome started.  Using Terminal and xterm, I entered /etc/rc.conf: gnome_enable="YES", and it stated "Not found."  Before starting gnome, I entered at the command prompt after login  #gnome_enable="YES", then the system stated Command not found.  Then I entered /etc/rc.conf, and it stated "Permission denied".  I read that items to start at system boot must be put into  /etc/rc.conf, and kernel related items into /boot/loader.conf.  Exactly how should I do that?  How do I open or put anything into /etc/rc.conf?  I appreciate any help.  Thanks.


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 3, 2012)

veltman, please don't make me spend more time editing your posts.  It cuts into the time I have for actually helping.  Please read http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=8816.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 3, 2012)

Trihexagonal said:
			
		

> Then, in the "Filesystem and related modules" section of your /boot/defaults/loader.conf file enter this line:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


DO NOT MODIFY /boot/defaults/loader.conf! 

Put that line where it belongs, in /boot/loader.conf.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Dec 3, 2012)

SirDice said:
			
		

> DO NOT MODIFY /boot/defaults/loader.conf!
> 
> Put that line where it belongs, in /boot/loader.conf.



If that's where it belongs, why doesn't it exist? /boot/loader.conf doesn't exist by default on my machine and hasn't on any of my installations. I always edit /boot/defaults/loader.conf.


----------



## kpa (Dec 3, 2012)

Here's a wild idea, you can create the file yourself.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 3, 2012)

rc.conf doesn't exist either if you do a clean install. Do you edit /etc/defaults/rc.conf too?

The */default/* files are just that, defaults. Settings should be made in the appropriate files.

It even says so at the top:

```
# This is loader.conf - a file full of useful variables that you can
# set to change the default load behavior of your system. [b]You should[/b]
# [b]not edit this file![/b]  Put any overrides into one of the
# loader_conf_files instead and you will be able to update these
# defaults later without spamming your local configuration information.
```


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Dec 3, 2012)

kpa said:
			
		

> Here's a wild idea, you can create the file yourself.



Thanks a lot, you've been most helpful. I should have let you assist OP in the first place.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Dec 3, 2012)

SirDice said:
			
		

> rc.conf doesn't exist either if you do a clean install. Do you edit /etc/defaults/rc.conf too?
> 
> The */default/* files are just that, defaults. Settings should be made in the appropriate files.
> 
> ...



Problem solved. I deleted the post that didn't align with your recommendations.


----------



## kpa (Dec 3, 2012)

It's documented in the manual page of loader.conf(5). Many configuration files follow the same convention, you have the defaults in one file that you're not supposed to edit and the actual configuration file where you override the defaults or have additional settings. rc.conf(5) is another example of that.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 3, 2012)

Trihexagonal said:
			
		

> Problem solved. I deleted the post that didn't align with your recommendations.



Please don't do that.


----------



## SI_KH (Dec 4, 2012)

Hi veltman

I recently became familiar with freebsd
I had problems like you, but for xorg!
This  is what I did to solve them...

for enable hald , dbos and  :


```
echo 'hald_enable="yes"' >> /etc/rc.conf
echo 'dbus_enable="yes"' >> /etc/rc.conf
```

and for enable gnome you can  use:  


```
echo 'gnome_enable="yes"' >> /etc/rc.conf
```

 for start xorg I used :


```
% startx
```

 and if you use vmware To  perform  freebsd:



> FreeBSD's default shell is csh(1). It does not see newly-added programs until a rehash  command is given. So do that first:
> % rehash
> 
> The mention of VMware is important. FreeBSD will run inside a virtual machine with an emulated graphic card. For a video driver, there is x11-drivers/xf86-video-vmware.


----------



## veltman (Dec 4, 2012)

SI_KH seems to have given me the first good answer, but I haven't tried it yet.  I'm not a geek, or educated in computer programming.  This is not a hobby for me.  I'm not having fun. It's a tedious bore.  I simply want a system that works like Windows 2000, but up to date for internet use.
Thank you DutchDaemon (Administrator) for your post, "Posting and Editing in the FreeBSD Forums I: proper formatting," but it is as clear as mud to me!  It seems to me that the creators of FreeBSD created it for themselves, and don't know how to give clear instruction to common computer users!  I think I would have been satisfied with PC-BSD, but after installation the system would repeatedly hang forcing me to press the reset button.  I had the same problem with Windows 7 in my new Intel Core-i3 based PC that I built myself last year.


----------



## veltman (Dec 5, 2012)

Logged in as root, I entered the first four commands suggested by SI_KH, and nothing happened.  No response.  Then I entered the onestart commands for dbus, hald, and gdm.  Then a green login window opened, but nothing would respond, so I pressed Ctrl+Alt+Del.  Then the system rebooted into a green login window prompting me to login as user.  I entered my password, then gnome started, but the trash icon on the desktop appears as a sheet of paper instead of a trash can.  Does that have something to do with Avahi?  I wonder what to do now?


----------

